# Gift to a friend 1/32 F/A-18D



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

Made for a friend who was the CO of this squadron.

1/32 Academy kit Straight OOB except the customized names on the canopy rail


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the BBS ! ! Nice work ! Love the cockpit details and the figures...


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice work Desert_Modeler :thumbsup:

Welcome to Hobby Talk

Simon


----------

